# Boatright boats



## shuddabeenhereyesterday (Apr 5, 2006)

I have been thinking about selling the old "Blue Ghost" and trying to find a Used Boatright 20'. Does anyone ever sell their Boatrights? I have been looking everywhere and have only seen (1) for sell.

Shudda..........


----------



## MarshMellow (Dec 17, 2004)

"I have been looking everywhere and have only seen (1) for sell"

I guess that speaks for itself. I spend about 5 years trying to decide and finally bought a new one. Expensive, but a worthwhile investment if you use it.


----------



## gris (Feb 8, 2006)

You should give Glen a call. People that sell thier Boatright boats usally do so to buy a new Boatright boat. Call Glen 281-992-4554


----------



## Supergas (Nov 30, 2004)

*Call Glen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Ya shudda been around 6 months ago...... hwell:

I sold my 20 ft Boatright w/ 150 TRP on a Coastline trailer....

Sold in two days off of 2Cool Classifieds....

Supergas


----------



## Devans87 (Sep 5, 2007)

Supergas said:


> Ya shudda been around 6 months ago...... hwell:
> 
> I sold my 20 ft Boatright w/ 150 TRP on a Coastline trailer....
> 
> ...


that is one slick boat you had there...


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

I looked for awhile myself and found one last year, 20' Texas Scooter with 150 Johnson.


----------



## wolverine (May 29, 2004)

What do the Texas Scooters run usually? Looking in the 15-18' range.


----------



## txshockwave (Mar 6, 2007)

17-25k


----------



## wakeupluis (Feb 16, 2006)

Picked up a used 18' with polling platform. 90 tohatsu for $11,500 from Glen a few years back. It was a 99 Model that a customer wanted him to sell for him. Its been a great boat and bulletproof!


----------



## APStock87 (Jan 31, 2015)

There is a Boatright shop in Alvin, Tx. Is this the place Glen can be found?


----------



## Runninskinny2 (Jan 25, 2015)

Yes.


----------



## Dirt Daddy (Sep 11, 2004)

he builds a heck of a boat !!!


----------

